# MacBook Pro part II Turbo Boost - multiple cores and processing threads



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Given that many apps - notably Photoshop and currently Final Cut Pro ( tho that is apparently going to be fixed thoroughly soon ).
Does the TurboBoost technology actually offset the significant drop in clock speed from the previous Gen.

From the 2010 pitch



> Both the Core i5 and i7 processors feature Intel’s Turbo Boost technology. With Turbo Boost, the processor can boost its clock frequency when necessary as long as the power, temperature, and current are running below the processor’s limits. With the 2.4GHz Core i5 520M, Turbo Boost can increase the clock speed up to 2.93GHz . The 2.53GHz Core i5 goes up to 3.06GHz,* while the 2.66GHz Core i7 has a Turbo Boost upper limit of 3.33GHz*
> The Core processors also use Hyper-Threading. By using four virtual cores, Hyper-Threading allows each of the two cores on these chips to process two threads at once.


and from the 2011 pitch



> *Turbo Boost 2.0.*
> 
> Say you’re using a processor-intensive application like Aperture 3 or Final Cut Pro that benefits from extra power. Turbo Boost is a dynamic performance technology that automatically increases the speed of the active cores — up to 3.4GHz. Turbo Boost 2.0 is even more dynamic and efficient. By shifting core frequency in smaller increments than before, it allows the processor to manage performance without sacrificing efficiency. All this takes place behind the scenes, so your work just goes smoother and faster.
> 
> ...


Now that should indicate the 2.7 i7 in the upper end 13" should be a real barn burner for the money for most applications.

Of course apps like AfterEffects WILL use all the processing threads available.

The claim on the new ones is that TurboBoost allows up to 3.4 gHz - so very close to the 3.33 on the previous models. The 13" i7 might even be higher.

Aside from the graphics and yet to be realized TBolt benefits.

Is there really a big jump in real world power on the new ones given the loss of battery life.
Would perhaps a 2.66 i7 previous gen with 4 processing threads actually outperform or equal say a 2.0 from the new gen.?

If previous gen with the longer battery life and high clock speeds are $4-600 less than the current - might they be better value for say the music or photoshop pro?

Certainly video pros look to benefit big time.

But I wonder if a 2.66 with 8 gigs and a 256 SSD for the same money as say a 2.2 stock might not be a preferred approach.
With added battery life a bonus as well.

There is the added factor of the 1st gen of TBolt introducing some unknowns.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Re battery life, the claimed RATING is lower but they have changed their methodology. I haven't seen anything yet that says that real world experience is less. Have you?

Craig


----------

